# pb channel



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

It wasn't a monster like the pros on here get but Friday night I got my best channel yet it was 28 inches and 10 pounds plus two 6 pounders a 7 and 8 pounder all in all a fun , still on the hunt for that big flat tie though and the 20 pound channels
.


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Here are 3 I've got so far tonight all on cut shad


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

Hell yea, we were using shad as well seems to get the bigger channels, none of the pics came out very well on my end though thinking about bring an actual camera as opposed to using my smart phone might work out better that way, those are nice fish, did u weigh them?


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

No that's the next thing I need to buy. That pre-spawn bight is on right now !!


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah I got a cheap scale from Walmart I'm glad I did the ones we got last year I thought were 10 pounders Lol no they were 5 at the most I couldn't believe how hard them big boys fight I can't wait to find something in the 20 pound range


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Yea me as well,I'm going to the Kiawanha river in WV next Saturday hoping to run into a couple of them then as well as some big blues and flatheads


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Congrats on your new pb. Flathead will come in time, the question is do you have enough will power to stick it out. Keep at it!


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah that's what they keep saying, thanks , I just plan on fishing till I get one even if it takes the next 5 years lol


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

We ended up getting one more large channel. It was a PB for my friend. It sounds like it was a good weekend for us Catmen. !!!


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Damn I need to get out soon, been too lazy since my buddy moved out of state.


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

for sure man , that was the biggest fish ive ever caught, pretty bad ass, i never would have thought there were fish there that size, i went all last year just guessing weights and thinking i had ten pounders and they were more like 4 lol


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Yessir it was a good cattin weekend got my pb too. Didn't get a weight but i think i may have gotten darn close to that mythical 30 inch mark.









Fit my fist clean in it's mouth to land her.


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Hoping this weekend will be just as good. Heading to magadore at 7 and then up to saltfork the rest of the night


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Congrats on your PB


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

BassBoss said:


> Yessir it was a good cattin weekend got my pb too. Didn't get a weight but i think i may have gotten darn close to that mythical 30 inch mark.
> View attachment 97376
> 
> 
> ...


looks 30 or better to me, unless your 3 foot that is.


----------



## williamjr27 (Sep 26, 2013)

Well sob, I've been so busy I didn't even realize the cat bite was on! Sunday I'll get out and see how my okuma spinning bait feeders are holding up!

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

